# My story - my cure



## MajaSol

I really want to share my story with people out there suffering with IBS. Maybe I can help some of you.I have been suffering since I was I little girl with IBS: pain, going from almost being totally constipated, to having lot of pain and diarea. The pain was the worst, going to the toilet is not the worst I think. The doctors have tested me for everything through the years, no test was positive and I was told I have IBS. It was horrible timing my activities to where the nearest toilet is and so on&#8230;Not many doctors know this, but you can be reacting to all of the starches and sugars in your diet.Since I started a low carb diet 1,5 years ago, I stopped eating flour and sugar - I noticed my stomach problems being less and less. And now they are totally GONE. I have never tested positive for any coeliacia/coeliac disease&#8230; not allergi as wellAnd now about 40 pounds of weight is gone as well..







At the same time I have been eating low carb I have increased my intake of fibers, they help, but removing flour and sugar has helped the most. Eating fibers like acacia fibers, chia seeds, and psyllium husks&#8230; (they are easy to include in low carb recipies)Humans (some of us) are not built to take in flours and sugars, and our gut are screaming that we are hurting our guts.. (that's how I see it) Now my gut are not constantly irritated - thay are relaxed - and it can stand things I could not eat before, like some seeds and youghurt(sugar free). For sweetening I use stevia or erythritol&#8230; (they don't effect blood sugars)I couldn't begin to describe how good it feels to finally have a normal stomach!!! I still find it strange to be this normal! Not a single flare up for about one year! (Used to have problems from 1 a week to 2-3 a month - ups and down periods)Maybe this is not a cure for everybody, but at least you should know about it!!And if any of you out there tries this and have good/bad experiences let me know!Hugs from me in Norway! Wanted to spread the word!


----------



## MajaSol

rule nr. 1: stop eating sugar! or drinking sugar!sugar boost candida and throw guts out of balance! along with many other harmful effectswheat toast and wheat products: is the last thing you should eat, wheat conforms to pure sugar in your gut and have the same effect as sugar.. Coffee(coffeine) is a lacative, and you dont need that! try drinking only water for a couple of months! cleanse your system if that is too boring, try carbonated water…Stop eating grains! grains conform to sugar also.. Stop eating all forms of sugar. No candy. no honey or syrup.I know it is a challenge not eating grains or sugar! But do you want to be well? or have this forever? When you quit sugar and grain you will notice after some time - you loose weight as well.. If you can cut down on other carbs that is also good. like: all starch products from corn potatoes, rice and all forms of pasta. You dont have to stop eating fruit, but cut dowm, fruit has the same sugar content as soda, so fruit is candy once in a while.. Only drink water for some time... What is there to react to in water if you think about it ??? nothing..What you should eat:Eggs, all kinds of meat, all types of salads, nuts, berries: like strawberry, raspberry and so on, seeds, some fibers, whole fat milk products (with no added sugars),real butter(never margarine, it promotes inflammation!!can show you the science that prooves margarin made by humans cause inflammation- butter from a cow is natural), olive oil, vegetables (organic is best) coconut oil!! coconut oil soothes the tummy (contains fats that also exist in breast milk-good for the immune system in your gut) extra virgin coconut oil is the best... This diet has cured me.. and it makes sense, it is worth trying not saying its the cure for everybody, but it is MUCH healthier than wheat toast and candy! Want to help you and hope you take me seriously! hugs.


----------



## MajaSol

I am sorry if anyone find the word "cure" negative, but for me it is a very positive word. And I cant find a other word that describes it better, "treatment" to me becomes to negative for me, thats like something you are stuck with, but I enjoy my new life-style... Its all in the way you view it..







maybe some of you har tried this before, some not, but that is not a reason not to tell you what worked for me. People with IBS are very different, yes, but some may be the same, and respond the same way. dont know until you try it. hugs.


----------



## alrac

MajaSol said:


> rule nr. 1: stop eating sugar! or drinking sugar!sugar boost candida and throw guts out of balance! along with many other harmful effectswheat toast and wheat products: is the last thing you should eat, wheat conforms to pure sugar in your gut and have the same effect as sugar.. Coffee(coffeine) is a lacative, and you dont need that! try drinking only water for a couple of months! cleanse your system if that is too boring, try carbonated water&#8230;Stop eating grains! grains conform to sugar also.. Stop eating all forms of sugar. No candy. no honey or syrup.I know it is a challenge not eating grains or sugar! But do you want to be well? or have this forever? When you quit sugar and grain you will notice after some time - you loose weight as well.. If you can cut down on other carbs that is also good. like: all starch products from corn potatoes, rice and all forms of pasta. You dont have to stop eating fruit, but cut dowm, fruit has the same sugar content as soda, so fruit is candy once in a while.. Only drink water for some time... What is there to react to in water if you think about it ??? nothing..What you should eat:Eggs, all kinds of meat, all types of salads, nuts, berries: like strawberry, raspberry and so on, seeds, some fibers, whole fat milk products (with no added sugars),real butter(never margarine, it promotes inflammation!!can show you the science that prooves margarin made by humans cause inflammation- butter from a cow is natural), olive oil, vegetables (organic is best) coconut oil!! coconut oil soothes the tummy (contains fats that also exist in breast milk-good for the immune system in your gut) extra virgin coconut oil is the best... This diet has cured me.. and it makes sense, it is worth trying not saying its the cure for everybody, but it is MUCH healthier than wheat toast and candy! Want to help you and hope you take me seriously! hugs.


----------



## alrac

What carbs do you eat? Only asking because I tried this diet (no sugar, white flour, wheat, pasta etc.) and ended up with ketones in my urine. The Dr. yelled at me and put my diagnosis down as ketosis due to starvation. I ate chicken, fish, fruits, lots of vegetables. So I added some pasta and gluten free bread back in. What do you eat for carbs?


----------



## Sugatree87

I'm already 104 lbs & 5'7". The last thing I need to do is loose weight. I am trying to eat more protein, and have cut down on breads/pasta, and even more so on sugar. I've never drunk anything accept water, almond milk, and on rare occassion, pure cranberry juice (diluted with water & no sugar added). I cannot eat dairy at all. I was thinking of taking bread/pasta out of my diet altogether, but I'm afraid I'll lose more weight. And potatoes have never given me any problems. Sometimes egg yolks do. I'm glad to here this has worked for you. What type of recipes do you use for a wheat free diet?


----------



## MajaSol

alrac said:


> What carbs do you eat? Only asking because I tried this diet (no sugar, white flour, wheat, pasta etc.) and ended up with ketones in my urine. The Dr. yelled at me and put my diagnosis down as ketosis due to starvation. I ate chicken, fish, fruits, lots of vegetables. So I added some pasta and gluten free bread back in. What do you eat for carbs?


EHM, what doctors says that ketosis is necessarily a bad thing?? Ketones means your body mainly uses fat for energy (and produces its own glucose)... and as long as you are not hungry , you are not "starving" yourself.. i have ketones in my urin every day all day long, but never starve.. almost everybody have ketones in their urine in the morning before they eat.. it is not "dangerous" at all! But the body needs fat, dont forget that, quality sourses, not prosessed ####, I use real butter and coconut the most, and then som raw olive oil on salads..you can eat some bread and pasta if you really like it in moderation - but next time the doctors says something like that again - demand proof - and if the doctors look - they will not find science that says u need sugar to live (starches are the same as sugars after they are digested)doctors are really good in some areas - they know alot about ilnesses and medicines, but nutrition is a small part of the studies - at least here in norwayFor carbs i love vegetables, salad, tomatoes, cucumber, etc.. eat some berries (mostly raspberries - they are lowest in carbs) eat a little bit nuts almost every day.. i make my own low carb bread and crisp bread.. try to think balance... make my own cereal out of seeds, nuts, fibers..


----------



## MajaSol

Sugatree87 said:


> I'm already 104 lbs & 5'7". The last thing I need to do is loose weight. I am trying to eat more protein, and have cut down on breads/pasta, and even more so on sugar. I've never drunk anything accept water, almond milk, and on rare occassion, pure cranberry juice (diluted with water & no sugar added). I cannot eat dairy at all. I was thinking of taking bread/pasta out of my diet altogether, but I'm afraid I'll lose more weight. And potatoes have never given me any problems. Sometimes egg yolks do. I'm glad to here this has worked for you. What type of recipes do you use for a wheat free diet?


The thing with low carb living - if you remember to eat enough fats! - is that it stabilises you at your normal "ment to be" weight. so if u are underweight you gain, overweight you loose... because it stabilises your hormones... so if cutting carbs will make you thinner or bigger its hard for me to say, but i would guess you gain.. but remember fats, i say again! people forget fats sometimes on low carb; try coconut oil everyday, i think it tastes wonderful.. to fry in or to make low carb sweets of...in stead of potatoes. try home made cauliflower mash! (poiled cauliflower mashes with a little butter, salt and pepper) I think it is soooo good ! my favrite, makes giving up potatoes OK in stead of wheat I sometimes use alternative flours so that i can still bake - witch i love: like flax seed meal, coconut meal, chia seed meal, almond meal, hazelnut meal.. u can still have bread on low carb if u make it yourself..







low carb bread have a lot of eggs.. but crisp bread is only made by seeds and fibers.. and tastes yum, send you the recipie?


----------



## MajaSol

I have started an english blog based on my health philosophy.. it is just in the starting fase, but have some posts alreadystay tuned on:http://www.themargarethlove.com/


----------

